# scalloping



## Georgiagator (Jun 26, 2017)

did anybody go scalloping at keatons this weekend  know they are still getting them at the hatch   gonna head down to keatons this coming weekend  just want to know if anybody is finding any there yet


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 2, 2017)

Go south. Grassy area and beyond.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 4, 2017)

So how did it go? Do any good?


----------

